# Licencja Gentoo... wbudowany system

## sabby7890

Witam,

Jako, że Gentoo znam już od dość dłuższego czasu, buduję software opierający się na tym systemie (mój soft będzie sprzedawany razem z Gentoo i sprzętem, jako router). Moje pytanie brzmi: czy sprzedaż takiego systemu jest legalna (biorąc pod uwagę licencję GPL)? W samym Gentoo nic nie zostaje zmodyfikowane, jedynie mój soft napisany w Pythonie (który odpala się jako demon w rc.local) pozostaje zamknięty. Słyszałem o wielu problemach BusyBoxa, Skype'a etc. Soft jest przenośny, więc mogę go spokojnie przenieść na FreeBSD, wolałbym jednak pozostawić Gentoo. Czy używanie samego niezmodyfikowanego systemu jako "podstawki" pod własny soft jest legalne?

Pozdrawiam,

Tomasz Sałaciński

----------

## Belliash

Pomyslmy... mamy dystrybucje darmowe i mamy dystrybucje platne. Wszystkie bazuja na tych samych pakietach, a za niektore trzeba placic i zawieraja dolaczone aplikacje closed-sources. Przyklad? Linspire - typowy Linux za ktorego trzeba zaplacic (99% pakietow to GPL), ale kodu zrodlowego do Click'N'Run nie znajdziesz... Mam nadzieje ze taka odpowiedz Cie satysfakcjonuje  :Wink: 

----------

## ch4os

Mozesz sprzedawac swoj program w pythonie + usluge za instalacje i support gentoo. Znam firme ktora robi cos podobnego w oparciu o PLD.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Polish OTW.

----------

## sabby7890

Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi:) Chciałbym to sprzedać w pakiecie mój soft serwerowy w Pythonie + Gentoo za darmo i opłaty za dzierżawę sprzętu i support. User będzie miał pełną możliwość ingerowania w konfigurację Gentoo jak i instalację innego systemu operacyjnego (co jednak nie będzie przeze mnie wspierane). Nie znam Linspire, jednak biorąc pod uwagę licencję GPL, że każdy soft zbudowany na bazie GPL musi być także GPL, nie byłem pewien co do legalności tego rozwiązania (w końcu mój soft wymaga jakiegoś systemu - Gentoo - do działania). Pozdrawiam!

----------

## nieprosty

 *sabby7890 wrote:*   

> Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi:) Chciałbym to sprzedać w pakiecie mój soft serwerowy w Pythonie + Gentoo za darmo i opłaty za dzierżawę sprzętu i support. User będzie miał pełną możliwość ingerowania w konfigurację Gentoo jak i instalację innego systemu operacyjnego (co jednak nie będzie przeze mnie wspierane). Nie znam Linspire, jednak biorąc pod uwagę licencję GPL, że każdy soft zbudowany na bazie GPL musi być także GPL, nie byłem pewien co do legalności tego rozwiązania (w końcu mój soft wymaga jakiegoś systemu - Gentoo - do działania). Pozdrawiam!

 

Dość istotne jest w jakiej formie ten system znajduje się na dysku tego routera. Jeżeli będzie to typowy firmware czyli całe gentoo i Twój program w formie jednego pliku to jest to traktowane jako naruszenie GPL. Natomiast jeżeli będziesz tam miał na dysku po prostu zainstalowane gentoo do którego będzie dodany jakiś tam program napisany przez Ciebie to powinno być ok. 

Pamiętaj żę powinieneś do każdego takiego sprzedanego routera udostępnić kody źródłowe oprogramowania na GPL (Czyli całego systemu Gentoo zawartego w Twoim routerze)

----------

## Belliash

 *nieprosty wrote:*   

>  *sabby7890 wrote:*   Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi:) Chciałbym to sprzedać w pakiecie mój soft serwerowy w Pythonie + Gentoo za darmo i opłaty za dzierżawę sprzętu i support. User będzie miał pełną możliwość ingerowania w konfigurację Gentoo jak i instalację innego systemu operacyjnego (co jednak nie będzie przeze mnie wspierane). Nie znam Linspire, jednak biorąc pod uwagę licencję GPL, że każdy soft zbudowany na bazie GPL musi być także GPL, nie byłem pewien co do legalności tego rozwiązania (w końcu mój soft wymaga jakiegoś systemu - Gentoo - do działania). Pozdrawiam! 
> 
> Dość istotne jest w jakiej formie ten system znajduje się na dysku tego routera. Jeżeli będzie to typowy firmware czyli całe gentoo i Twój program w formie jednego pliku to jest to traktowane jako naruszenie GPL. Natomiast jeżeli będziesz tam miał na dysku po prostu zainstalowane gentoo do którego będzie dodany jakiś tam program napisany przez Ciebie to powinno być ok. 
> 
> Pamiętaj żę powinieneś do każdego takiego sprzedanego routera udostępnić kody źródłowe oprogramowania na GPL (Czyli całego systemu Gentoo zawartego w Twoim routerze)

 

niekoniecznie - jezeli nie wprowadzi zadnych zmian do oprogramowania GPL, to nie musi nic udostepniac - nie bedzie przeciez mirrorowal kodu zrodlowego calego systemu  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *nieprosty wrote:*   

>  *sabby7890 wrote:*   Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi:) Chciałbym to sprzedać w pakiecie mój soft serwerowy w Pythonie + Gentoo za darmo i opłaty za dzierżawę sprzętu i support. User będzie miał pełną możliwość ingerowania w konfigurację Gentoo jak i instalację innego systemu operacyjnego (co jednak nie będzie przeze mnie wspierane). Nie znam Linspire, jednak biorąc pod uwagę licencję GPL, że każdy soft zbudowany na bazie GPL musi być także GPL, nie byłem pewien co do legalności tego rozwiązania (w końcu mój soft wymaga jakiegoś systemu - Gentoo - do działania). Pozdrawiam! 
> 
> Dość istotne jest w jakiej formie ten system znajduje się na dysku tego routera. Jeżeli będzie to typowy firmware czyli całe gentoo i Twój program w formie jednego pliku to jest to traktowane jako naruszenie GPL. Natomiast jeżeli będziesz tam miał na dysku po prostu zainstalowane gentoo do którego będzie dodany jakiś tam program napisany przez Ciebie to powinno być ok. 
> 
> Pamiętaj żę powinieneś do każdego takiego sprzedanego routera udostępnić kody źródłowe oprogramowania na GPL (Czyli całego systemu Gentoo zawartego w Twoim routerze)

 

Skad pomysl ze bedzie to naruszenie GPLu? Mozesz sprzedawac chociaz by fork gentoo o nazwie foo, nic nie zmieniajac poza nazwy, kod zrodlowy dostepny w sieci na mirrorach gentoo.

----------

## nieprosty

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Skad pomysl ze bedzie to naruszenie GPLu? Mozesz sprzedawac chociaz by fork gentoo o nazwie foo, nic nie zmieniajac poza nazwy, kod zrodlowy dostepny w sieci na mirrorach gentoo.

 

Z tego co się orientuje jeżeli sprzdajesz fork gentoo to musisz kupującemu dostarczyć kody źródłowe.

Wiadomo, że w praktyce można to załatwić poprzez linka do mirrora gentoo i tyle co nie zmienia faktu, że kupujący ma prawo od Ciebie żądać kodów źródłowych.

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *nieprosty wrote:*    *sabby7890 wrote:*   Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedzi:) Chciałbym to sprzedać w pakiecie mój soft serwerowy w Pythonie + Gentoo za darmo i opłaty za dzierżawę sprzętu i support. User będzie miał pełną możliwość ingerowania w konfigurację Gentoo jak i instalację innego systemu operacyjnego (co jednak nie będzie przeze mnie wspierane). Nie znam Linspire, jednak biorąc pod uwagę licencję GPL, że każdy soft zbudowany na bazie GPL musi być także GPL, nie byłem pewien co do legalności tego rozwiązania (w końcu mój soft wymaga jakiegoś systemu - Gentoo - do działania). Pozdrawiam! 
> 
> Dość istotne jest w jakiej formie ten system znajduje się na dysku tego routera. Jeżeli będzie to typowy firmware czyli całe gentoo i Twój program w formie jednego pliku to jest to traktowane jako naruszenie GPL. Natomiast jeżeli będziesz tam miał na dysku po prostu zainstalowane gentoo do którego będzie dodany jakiś tam program napisany przez Ciebie to powinno być ok. 
> 
> Pamiętaj żę powinieneś do każdego takiego sprzedanego routera udostępnić kody źródłowe oprogramowania na GPL (Czyli całego systemu Gentoo zawartego w Twoim routerze) 
> ...

 

Tu się nie do końca zrozumieliśmy. Sam tworzę dystrybucję linuxa typu embeded i u mnie np. całe oprogramowanie jest to jeden plik tzw. firmware.

Oczywiście po uruchomieniu routera z tego pliku jest rozpakowywany cały filesystem plus moje oprogramowanie. W takiej konfiguracji mimo, że np. nie zmieniałem nic w glibc czy jakiejś innej bibliotece sposób dystrybucji w formie jednego pliku z automatu tworzy z tego prace typu "derivative work" (nie wiem jak to dokładnie na polski przetłumaczyć).

Większość firm załatwia to w ten sposób że firmware jest rozbijany na więcej części np. część opensource i zamknięta. O ile się orientuje w ten sposób robi to TomTom w swoich nawigacjach.

----------

## SlashBeast

Kod jest w sieci, wiec jak mnie poprosi o to, to dostanie informacje by sobie wygooglowal. Co do aplikacji, jak napiszesz wlasna, zamknieta aplikacje, np. jakis program do faktur i bedziesz go sprzedawal z gentoo, to nie musisz dac kodu zrodlowego programu fakturowego klientowi, jezeli nie jest Twoj program na GPLu i heja.

Patrz jak to robi Cisco na swoich linksysach, udostepnia zrodla kilku smieci z kernela Linuksa, ktore zmodyfikowal DLA WLASNYCH urzadzen, zgodnie z licencja, do pobrania ze strony. Cisco udostepnia wylacznie _zmienione_ pliki kernela, te co sa nie ruszone, sa do dostania na stronie projektu kernel.org.

A co do firmware, najczesciej jest to obraz squashfs + ew. kilka drobnostek jak konfiguracja bootloadera czy moze cos podobnego.Last edited by SlashBeast on Tue Sep 29, 2009 10:42 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sabby7890

To działa tak, jak to określił Belliash - nie będę modyfikował nawet pojedynczej linijki kodu Gentoo. Moja aplikacja zostanie uruchomiona poprzez /etc/init.d podczas startu i sama skonfiguruje wszystko, co potrzebne (sieć, iptables). To ma działać na zasadzie małego serwera do pensjonatów z 3 kartami sieciowymi - rozdzielanie internetu, przekierowywanie na stronę logowania gości, wyświetlanie reklam i naliczanie opłat za korzystanie z internetu.

----------

## Belliash

Mozesz... i bzdura jest to ze nie mozna tego udostepnic w 1 pliku... (jako firmware np) - w takim razie jakim prawem Linspire udostepnia cale ISO?

----------

## nieprosty

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Mozesz... i bzdura jest to ze nie mozna tego udostepnic w 1 pliku... (jako firmware np) - w takim razie jakim prawem Linspire udostepnia cale ISO?

 

Między firmware a iso jest pewna subtelna różnica. ISO jest po prostu obrazem płyty CD lub DVD. Czyli równie dobrze mogłbyś dać klientowi płytę a tak on sobie ją nagrywa sam.

Pisząc firmware miałem na myśli zamknięty plik w formacie binarnym do którego nie ma jak się dostać bez specjalistycznej wiedzy ewentualnie informacji od autora jak ten firmware jest skonstruowany. W takim przypadku twój firmware musi być na GPL.

----------

## Belliash

bzdura...

1) ISO jest plikiem binarnym - firmware tez, co za roznica jaki format pliku, czy iso czy squashfs?

2) Aby wyedytowac ISO tez trzeba miec jakas wiedze  :Wink:  Nie kazdy potrafi to zrobic

3) Na przykladzie wspomnianego Linspire - komercyjnego Click'N'Run i tak z niego nie wywalisz...

4) ISO dajesz klientowi - fiormware tez... ISO nagrywa sam a firmware ktos mu wgrywa? Czy tez robi to sobie sam? I czy to oznacza ze nie sprzedaja komputerow z preinstalowanym Linspire?

BTW: Moze sie myle w tym temacie, ale zdaje sie ze Cisco takze udostepnia firmware w postaci 1 pliku binarnego (obraz) ktory wgrywamy do routera - zawiera on oprogramowanie zamkniete a oparty jest na linuksie - na stronie producenta sa tylko patche, natomiast caly kod zrodlowy jest w internecie, min na kernel.org  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie myslisz sie, jest to obraz squashfs.

----------

## nieprosty

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> bzdura...
> 
> 1) ISO jest plikiem binarnym - firmware tez, co za roznica jaki format pliku, czy iso czy squashfs?
> 
> 2) Aby wyedytowac ISO tez trzeba miec jakas wiedze  Nie kazdy potrafi to zrobic
> ...

 

Dobra poddaje się. Pokonaliście mnie  :Wink: .

Widocznie mam niektualne informacje.

Kiedyś sporo o tym czytałem i w wielu źródłach podane było, że wpakowanie firmware do jednego pliku razem z zawartością GPL może powodować konieczność umieszczenia całego firmware na GPL.

Tłumaczone to było tym, że dopuki cały produkt jest zbiorem kilku plików to jest to traktowane na zasadzie korzystania z bibliotek dynamicznych do których tylko linkujemy.

Natomiast w momencie kiedy ja udostępniam gotowy firmware, który gdzieś w srodku ma coś z GPL to może to być potraktowane jako nowy produkt stworzony poprzez modyfikacje programu GPL i wtedy automatycznie całość powinna podlegać GPL.

Jeżeli jest tak jak mówicie tym lepiej  :Smile: 

Chciałem tylko zwrócić uwagę na potencjalne problemy bo nie wszystko co nam szarym jednostką wydaje się oczywiste jest takie samo dla prawników  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

--- Edytowane przez moderatora.

Poprawiony błąd ortograficzny.

Kurt Steiner

----------

## Belliash

 *nieprosty wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   bzdura...
> 
> 1) ISO jest plikiem binarnym - firmware tez, co za roznica jaki format pliku, czy iso czy squashfs?
> 
> 2) Aby wyedytowac ISO tez trzeba miec jakas wiedze  Nie kazdy potrafi to zrobic
> ...

 

Ale ja kieruje sie przykladami - Linspire, firmware Cisco, ... pewnie byloby tego wiecej (tudziez pomijam wynalazki typu obraz vmware z OSX   :Laughing: )

A tak BTW - Linspire to obraz ISO, ale w ISO masz squashfs ktory jest uzywany podczas bootowania instalatora - masz w nim linuksa na GPL i komercyjny instalator...

EDITED: male OT - widze ze linspire wykupil chyba xandros i to on teraz korzysta z CNR  :Razz:  Ladne kwiatki sie porobily  :Razz:  Jakis zacofany sie czuje  :Cool: 

----------

## nieprosty

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Ale ja kieruje sie przykladami - Linspire, firmware Cisco, ... pewnie byloby tego wiecej (tudziez pomijam wynalazki typu obraz vmware z OSX  )
> 
> A tak BTW - Linspire to obraz ISO, ale w ISO masz squashfs ktory jest uzywany podczas bootowania instalatora - masz w nim linuksa na GPL i komercyjny instalator...
> 
> EDITED: male OT - widze ze linspire wykupil chyba xandros i to on teraz korzysta z CNR  Ladne kwiatki sie porobily  Jakis zacofany sie czuje 

 

A pewny jesteś że w każdym Cisco masz w środku linuxa?

Co ma do tego OSX to już wogóle nie rozumiem? Masz na myśli Mac OSX, bo to z tego co się orientuje jest zamkniętą własnością Apple właśnie dzięki temu że nie kozystali z Linuxa tylko BSD z którym możesz zrobić co Ci się żywnie podoba.

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie w kazdym, w czesci jest Linux, w innych VxWorks.

----------

## nieprosty

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Nie w kazdym, w czesci jest Linux, w innych VxWorks.

 

Właśnie o tym mówie.

O ile dobrze kojarze Linksys był pare razy pozywany w sądzie za naruszenie GPL w urządzeniach, w których znajdował się linux na pokładzie.

----------

## Belliash

z OSX to taki zarcik dla rozluznienia  :Wink: 

Noo dobra... ale bazujac dalej na tym Linspire... masz go w squashfs a tego w ISO... przy instalacji tez nie mozesz wybrac ze nie chcesz CNR - wkoncu za niego zaplaciles i go dostajesz... Nie wyjmiesz go... Instalujesz calosc...

Czym to ma sie roznic? Czy masz obraz squashfs ktory wypakowujesz, czy taki ktory poprostu kopiujesz w jakies miejsce, czy masz ISO z ktorego instalujesz ... - tak czy inaczej jest to calosc...

Sciagam LiveCD - mam na nim flasha - co prawda darmowy ale moze nie akceptuje licencji? A mimo to jest zlaczony z dystrybucja - ktos kto sie nie zna nie wypakuje squasha, nie usunie flasha i nie przemasteruje sobie ISO  :Wink:  A sciagajac obraz pomyslal bym ze jak linux to GPL... Mimo to nikt nie robi z tego powodu problemow. Mysle ze w przypadku takiej dystrybucji jak chce robic autor rozwiazniem moglabyc jakas informacja o tym ze distro opiera sie o gentoo Linux (co zreszta musi gdzies zaznaczyc) + licencja GPL akceptowana przy instalacji + 2 licencja wewnetrzna na wlasne oprogramowanie...

Instalujemy darmowa gre Americas Army - po drodze akceptuje kilka licencji... Tak w przypadku tego distra - przy instalacji akceptuje 2 licencje i tyle... Takie jest moje zdanie  :Wink: 

----------

## nieprosty

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> z OSX to taki zarcik dla rozluznienia 

 

Ok, po prostu nie byłem pewien  :Wink: 

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Noo dobra... ale bazujac dalej na tym Linspire... masz go w squashfs a tego w ISO... przy instalacji tez nie mozesz wybrac ze nie chcesz CNR - wkoncu za niego zaplaciles i go dostajesz... Nie wyjmiesz go... Instalujesz calosc...
> 
> Czym to ma sie roznic? Czy masz obraz squashfs ktory wypakowujesz, czy taki ktory poprostu kopiujesz w jakies miejsce, czy masz ISO z ktorego instalujesz ... - tak czy inaczej jest to calosc...
> 
> Sciagam LiveCD - mam na nim flasha - co prawda darmowy ale moze nie akceptuje licencji? A mimo to jest zlaczony z dystrybucja - ktos kto sie nie zna nie wypakuje squasha, nie usunie flasha i nie przemasteruje sobie ISO  A sciagajac obraz pomyslal bym ze jak linux to GPL... Mimo to nikt nie robi z tego powodu problemow. Mysle ze w przypadku takiej dystrybucji jak chce robic autor rozwiazniem moglabyc jakas informacja o tym ze distro opiera sie o gentoo Linux (co zreszta musi gdzies zaznaczyc) + licencja GPL akceptowana przy instalacji + 2 licencja wewnetrzna na wlasne oprogramowanie...
> ...

 

Tu nie do końca się z Tobą zgadzam bo w tym wypadku potraktował bym to jako instalator a nie gotowy produkt.

Z typowym firmwarem jest trochę inaczej.

U mnie np. przy każdym uruchomieniu systemu uruchamiany jest jeden plik własnie firmware. 

W trakcie uruchamiania ten plik robi wiele różnych rzeczy typu sam się rozpakowywuje, uaktualnia itp. ale de facto urządzenie pracuje za każdym razem pod kontrolą tego jednego pliku, który jest samodzielnym programem.

Efekt końcowy jest taki, że mimo że w squashu posiadam coś własnego czego nie chce nikomu dawać na zasadzie GPL to i tak ten cały plik podpada pod GPL w moim rozumieniu.

Oczywiście gdyby mi to przeszkadzało mógł bym pokombinować z rozbiciem firmware na kilka części itp. ale akurat ja tego problemu nie mam.

Pozdrawiam

P.S. Ale się offtop zrobił  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

przeciez to to samo... mam obraz w ktorym mam cale LiveCD... squashfs albo unionfs... co z tego czy jest to firmware wgrany w router, czy plik wrzucony na pendrive'a czy nagrane na Cd jako livecd?

----------

## nieprosty

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> przeciez to to samo... mam obraz w ktorym mam cale LiveCD... squashfs albo unionfs... co z tego czy jest to firmware wgrany w router, czy plik wrzucony na pendrive'a czy nagrane na Cd jako livecd?

 

Sorki nie zajarzyłem że ten linspire to livecd. W takim wypadku ciężko się z powyższym nie zgodzić  :Wink: 

Muszę przyznać, że mam teraz niezły mętlik w głowie jak to do końca wygląda z punktu widzenia prawnego   :Shocked: 

Z czegoś przecież muszą wynikać te wszystkie problemy różnych firm w związku z naruszeniem GPL.

Bo zgodnie z tym co wyżej napisałeś wyszło by na to że mogę sobie wziąć dowolne oprogramowanie opensource stworzyć oprogramowanie do np. urządzeń do nawigacji i na końcu dodać liste typu:

Przy tworzeniu oprogramowania wykorzystałem busybox do sciągnięcia z tąd itd.

----------

## Belliash

 *nieprosty wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   przeciez to to samo... mam obraz w ktorym mam cale LiveCD... squashfs albo unionfs... co z tego czy jest to firmware wgrany w router, czy plik wrzucony na pendrive'a czy nagrane na Cd jako livecd? 
> 
> Sorki nie zajarzyłem że ten linspire to livecd. W takim wypadku ciężko się z powyższym nie zgodzić 
> 
> Muszę przyznać, że mam teraz niezły mętlik w głowie jak to do końca wygląda z punktu widzenia prawnego  
> ...

 

No wlasnie tez slyszalem nie raz o roznych sytuacjach w ktorych firma X lamie licencje, czy patent...ale przyznam szczerze ze nie wiem o co tak na prawde chodzi i na czym polega to lamanie... Nie wiem czy nie moznabylo by mejlowo sie skontaktowac z kims w celu rozwiania watpliwosci... O ile w przypadku darmowych projektow, mysle ze nie bylo by problemow, z regoly darmowy projket sie wrzuca np na SourceForge, tak zglaszaja naduzycie i Ci kasuja projekt - na tym sprawa cichnie o tyle gdybym chcial cos sprzedawac, to bym sie chyba udal do prawnika zaplacil mu i mial pewnosc, niz jakbym poziej mial placic jakas grzywne, czy rekompensate, ktorej nie bylbym w stanie pokryc...

----------

